# positive attitude



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

You've got to have a Positive Attitude.

A man has been involved in a serious car accident and is very badly injured, the night after the accident he gradually comes to, stiff as a board and in acute pain in the hospital's ICU, with tubes up his nose & down his throat, wires monitoring every function and a gorgeous nurse hovering over him.

She gave him a deep and steady heartfelt look straight in the eyes, and he heard her slowly say, “You may not feel anything from the waist down.”


He somehow managed to mumble in reply, “Can I feel your tits, then?”

Now that's Positive Attitude!


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

Very good, thanks


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

Very good, thanks


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Excellent. I've nicked it to post somewhere else


----------

